# I love my cockapoo app!



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

Ok so today I was on my iphone and searched in Cockapoo in the app store. To my disappointment not one cockapoo related app was on there! NOT ONE! and there 35'000+ apps  So I was wondering if anyone had ever thought of making the i love my cockapoo app! for if you want to visit the forums out and about, or your computers broke? or, upload photos straight from your mobile  I think it would be great. So if anybody wants to create this, unfortunately I would know how  or if you know someone that could do this it would be great  what do you think??? comment


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol lol lol ... sounds like a great idea ... just would nt be able to use it even if there was one. Think the iphones look lovely but waisted on me


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I'd download it. I was away for over a day and missed being able to read posts, how sad am I??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No sadder than the rest of us Liz lol x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sad, you don't know the meaning of the word! When I was getting the error message and couldn't get onto the site for two weeks using our home WiFi I had my iphone and magnifying glasses in Starbucks so that I could use their WiFi to get onto the site!!!!!! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:


caradunne said:


> Sad, you don't know the meaning of the word! When I was getting the error message and couldn't get onto the site for two weeks using our home WiFi I had my iphone and magnifying glasses in Starbucks so that I could use their WiFi to get onto the site!!!!!! xx


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I can just imagine you !!! and the staff saying she's here again lol x


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

lol. thats what i'd do!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol iv got the sight bookmarked on my phone so i can get online on my phone.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I've bookmarked it as well on my iphone, and stuck it as an icon on my home screen. So I just click on it and it opens the web browser and takes me straight here


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

How do u make it an icon on ur homescreen simon? Emma x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

If you open the safari, iPhones web browser and goto the page you want, eg forums page website home page. At the bottom of the screen is a grey bar with the back arrow forward arrow, favourite icons on it. The middle icon looks like a square/rectangle with an arrow coming out of it. Tap this and a menu will pop up with add bookmark etc. The second option is add to Home Screen. if you press it a new screen will open and allow you to name the icon, your limited to the number of letters so ILMC or something like that. Then in the top right corner is a button which says add, press this and you're done.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks very much simon I didn't know u could do that! That's a great tip! Emma x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

glad I could help.


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

I'm going to bookmark it now


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> lol iv got the sight bookmarked on my phone so i can get online on my phone.


So have I, also get emails to my Blackberry phone telling me when people have added to comments to threads I have posted on


----------

